

What to do when you've nothing to do? - nikkfs

Hi, I&#x27;m Nikk and I have unlimited internet, lot of free time and a never ending thirst of knowledge, but right now I&#x27;ve no idea what to do and I&#x27;m sure some of you might have been in the same situation too, so what you guys did? I&#x27;ve been in this situation before and I used to learn about HTML, CSS, JS, Go, Python, but now I want to do something else. Something fun.
======
a3n
Install trac or redmine or bugzilla, or write a text file, and treat
everything on the internet or your computer that you dislike or wish exists as
a bug. Accept/record everything that occurs to you. Work through the bugs.

Let us know when you're done.

------
shire
[https://www.coursera.org/](https://www.coursera.org/) there is enough
material and knowledge on this site to stay busy for years to come.

------
rockynu
Make a list of things to do?

------
NovemberWest
Video games? Porn?

------
shire
Books or Netflix?

------
checker659
oDesk.com perhaps?

